# Mac's Hop Rocker Pilsner Clone



## Andrew Coleman (25/5/10)

Ohk guys don't tell me there are still no clones for this beer! Just had one yesterday and i adored it! too bad i only bought one hehe  ! I've got my own 21'st comeing up soon and im doing 2 kegs for it myself, think this would be the perfect beer to have for all my cousins that drink there drybeerwater as its not too out there! Would really appreciate any pointers or recipies that didnt work even and what was wrong so i can possibly make a top clone and put it up on the DB!

Cheers Drewey! :beerbang:


----------



## Andrew Coleman (25/5/10)

Recipie so far for a 23L batch goes as follows...

5.00kg Weyermann Pilsner (3 - 5 EBC)
0.15kg Joe White Caramalt (30 - 60 EBC)
0.10kg Weyermann Aciduated Malt (3 - 7 EBC)

15g Nelson Sauvin @ 60 min
15g Cascade @ 15 min
10g Nelson Sauvin @ 15 min
15g Cascade @ 0 min
15g Nelson Sauvin @ 0 min

Wyeast 2278 - Czech Pilsner Lager

aiming for an IBU of 35ish, abv of around 5%

_Suggestive notes on bottle - lager malt, small amount of crystal, Nelson Sauvin for bittering, Cascade and Nelson Sauvin for aroma._


----------



## benno1973 (25/5/10)

What's the acidulated malt for? Are you trying to drop the mash pH? If so, this would probably only drop it by about 0.2.


----------



## Andrew Coleman (25/5/10)

Kaiser Soze said:


> What's the acidulated malt for? Are you trying to drop the mash pH? If so, this would probably only drop it by about 0.2.



Hmm well yeah thats what it was for, its the least important part of the recipie though, it's been suggested to me a bit when making a pilsner so i'll still give it a go seeing as mash PH is generally a tad high and i dont want to use too much of the acidulated malt and make it sour

PS. tool = greatest band in existence


----------



## WSC (25/5/10)

Drewcifer said:


> Recipie so far for a 23L batch goes as follows...
> 
> 5.00kg Weyermann Pilsner (3 - 5 EBC)
> 0.15kg Joe White Caramalt (30 - 60 EBC)
> ...



I would aim for about 5% Crystal and a pale crystal..not sure about the yeast as I haven't used that one but the cleaner the better I would say. The hops will be trial and error but I reckon that looks OK.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Andrew Coleman (25/5/10)

WSC said:


> I would aim for about 5% Crystal and a pale crystal..not sure about the yeast as I haven't used that one but the cleaner the better I would say. The hops will be trial and error but I reckon that looks OK.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.




Will deffinetly update everyone on how this goes, whats better then Joe White Caramalt for a pale crystal then, i use http://www.beerbelly.com.au/grain.html to get all my malts, how bout *Weyermann Carahell at 20-30ebc, sound better?

200g of Weyermann Carahell in place of the 150g Joe White Caramalt i'm thinkin maybe
*


----------



## sumo (25/5/10)

Here is one of my earlier posts about a Mac's Hop Rocker clone...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry633446

Not an exact clone, but still bloody good.

If you can source Malturop Pils malt that is their base malt.


----------



## Fourstar (25/5/10)

take note:

Its NZ Cascade they use, not US cascade!

If you use US it will end up like a fat yak! wink.gif

Not that thats a bad thing, just different.

Id look at 3-5% medium crystal, the rest domestic ale or pilsner.

25IBU NS bittering

10IBU NS, NZ Cascade @ 15 mins

20g Each NS, NZ Cascade Flameout (per 23L final volume)


----------



## Andrew Coleman (25/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> take note:
> 
> Its NZ Cascade they use, not US cascade!
> 
> If you use US it will end up like a fat yak! wink.gif



hehe, ohk damn all these different tasting hops under the same names, how much different are they? plus what could i sub for the NZ Cascade? possibly *Hallertau Aroma (heard its pretty citrusy) or B-Saaz, or is US Cascade still closest? dw i'll do some reaserch too...

btw is the wyeast czech pilsen ohk for this beer?
*


----------



## Fourstar (25/5/10)

Drewcifer said:


> hehe, ohk damn all these different tasting hops under the same names, how much different are they? plus what could i sub for the NZ Cascade? possibly *Hallertau Aroma (heard its pretty citrusy) or B-Saaz, or is US Cascade still closest? dw i'll do some reaserch too...
> 
> btw is the wyeast czech pilsen ohk for this beer?
> *




Same same, but different.

Like comparing a SA limestone coast Shiraz to a VIC Heathcote shiraz, the terroir plays a part.



> During selection this hop displays quite exceptional levels of citrus moving more toward grapefruit characteristics. Similarities exist between New Zealand grown and USA grown Cascade, however agronomics and what vintners describe terriour does impact in what many selectors describe as positive for the New Zealand type. Bright colour and tight compact cone shape give it instant appeal and the power of its resinous mix on the senses makes it a real standout during selection.



The czech pils yeast should be fine. Also, you can get NZ cascade from craftbrewer!


----------



## Andrew Coleman (26/5/10)

Ohk well then i think I will use US cascade instead because I've already got some on hand, can't be bothered paying 18.50 for 90g of hops right now with the postage, I love the taste of Fat Yak also so it wouldnt bother me too much, but it seems they are completely different like B-Saaz and traditional Czech Saaz! 

Thinking of doing a decoction mash too for this one, haven't done it before, worth I try? Time is no issue!


----------



## Fourstar (26/5/10)

Drewcifer said:


> Thinking of doing a decoction mash too for this one, haven't done it before, worth I try? Time is no issue!




If it tickles you! Personally i'd just do a mashout only decoction so you get a feel for the process if anything. So when you are ready for a tradition triple decoction on a German Pilsner you know what to expect. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sprungmonkey (26/5/10)

doing a decoction mash is a little overated if you are using good quality well modified malts as it appears you are..


----------



## enoch1973 (26/5/10)

Just a question about some of the grains up above... I don't have the facilities available to do a full BIAB...
What about mashing small amounts of grain like the Aciduated Malt e.g. 100g of it?
I've been doing extracts and was going to use Extra Pale Malt extract as there's no Pilsner LME that I've seen.
Just wondering about the additional grains... I know that Caramalt would be a steepable grain.


----------



## Fourstar (26/5/10)

Sprungmonkey said:


> doing a decoction mash is a little overated if you are using good quality well modified malts as it appears you are..



Please explain? you are adding melanoidens to your beer by decocting.. why is this overrated? Sure you could just add melanoiden malt, but its just not the same! :super: 




PeteRepeat said:


> Just a question about some of the grains up above... I don't have the facilities available to do a full BIAB...
> What about mashing small amounts of grain like the Aciduated Malt e.g. 100g of it?
> I've been doing extracts and was going to use Extra Pale Malt extract as there's no Pilsner LME that I've seen.
> Just wondering about the additional grains... I know that Caramalt would be a steepable grain.




Just steep the caramalt, everything else should be mashed. :icon_cheers:


----------



## IainMcLean (27/5/10)

Just tried a Hop Rocker and liked it. Even the brew dog likes it... so I'll be seeing about making a suitable clone in the near future...


----------



## Andrew Coleman (31/5/10)

Final Recipie for this beer goes...

23 Litre Batch

5.00kg Weyermann Pilsner (3 - 5 EBC)
0.30kg Weyermann Carahell (20 EBC)
0.10kg Weyermann Aciduated Malt (3 - 7 EBC)

18g Nelson Sauvin @ 60 min
10g US Cascade @ 15 min
10g Nelson Sauvin @ 15 min
5g D Saaz @ 15 min
20g US Cascade @ 0 min
15g Nelson Sauvin @ 0 min
5g D Saaz @ 0 min

Wyeast 2278 - Czech Pilsner Lager

Added a little D Saaz in the mix just to get a little more NZ flavour in there!
Plan on doin this lil number in the next couple days now that my I've gotten a better bag for BIAB just made up from a friend  !

Wish me luck, I'll soon report back!


----------



## sumo (31/5/10)

_*I've gotten a better bag for BIAB just made up from a friend*_

WTF, I just used swiss voile, but I guess any old friend will do?

It rubs the lotion on the skin.....


----------



## Andrew Coleman (31/5/10)

sumo said:


> _*I've gotten a better bag for BIAB just made up from a friend*_
> 
> WTF, I just used swiss voile, but I guess any old friend will do?
> 
> It rubs the lotion on the skin.....



hehe dont worry man what i meant was, she sew it up some swiss viole for me with a cord at the top
not shure how skin would go for BIAB, i'd probably not go a friend though, could be the next ed-gein rip-off movie!
Or the re-animator of homebrew movies!

btw this is using your recipie as a reference, so cheers for that man :icon_cheers: 

Drew


----------

